# Branching out to new fishing lures



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

All growing up I've been a powerbait or worms kind of fisherman. That was just the bait that worked at the places I fished. As I'm getting older I would like to branch out into using some more artificial lures but I don't know what are some good ones to start out with. I walk down the fishing aisle and there are hundreds of different lures that all seem to claim they will help you catch more fish and so I thought I would pose the question here if there are good lures that seem to generally work in a lot of situations or if they all have specific times to be used? Thanks!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm mostly a fly fisher for streams and bait fisher for lakes, so I'm not super knowledgeable. But, I like rooster tails and rapalas for most streams. For lakes I use those too, but since I fish from the bank, kastmasters, super dupers, or other spoons give more distance.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I get bored to fast bait fishing. I like black, brown, olive or white maribou jigs. I usually tie them on-- small bubble filled with water, swivel, 18" of leader and then the jig. Or the Blue Fox Vibrax spinners in Gold-- fished the same way as above.

I enjoy fly fishing streams. Or using jigs in streams too.

My opinion is most lures on the rack are there to catch fisherman, not fish.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://rockymountaintackle.com/

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Packout said:


> I get bored to fast bait fishing. I like black, brown, olive or white maribou jigs. I usually tie them on-- small bubble filled with water, swivel, 18" of leader and then the jig. Or the Blue Fox Vibrax spinners in Gold-- fished the same way as above.
> 
> I enjoy fly fishing streams. Or using jigs in streams too.
> 
> My opinion is most lures on the rack are there to catch fisherman, not fish.


I fish the same jigs but don't use the bubble. I use different weights to reach the depth I'm after

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Packout said:


> I get bored to fast bait fishing. I like black, brown, olive or white maribou jigs. I usually tie them on-- small bubble filled with water, swivel, 18" of leader and then the jig. Or the Blue Fox Vibrax spinners in Gold-- fished the same way as above.
> 
> I enjoy fly fishing streams. Or using jigs in streams too.
> 
> My opinion is most lures on the rack are there to catch fisherman, not fish.


This! Also, I like to fish with a fly trailing a bubble. Rig as described above but use 3 ft of leader and fill the bubble about half full so it doesnt sink. Retrieve slowly. It works great on uinta lakes with a mosquito fly.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Sweet thanks for the advice everyone! That was another question I had about how to get the the distance when casting just because usually I don't see the traditional sinker, swivel and liter. Again thanks for the advice. It's fun reading about all of your experiences on the UWN. Ive definitely learned a lot in the short time I've been apart of this.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

3arabians said:


> This! Also, I like to fish with a fly trailing a bubble. Rig as described above but use 3 ft of leader and fill the bubble about half full so it doesnt sink. Retrieve slowly. It works great on uinta lakes with a mosquito fly.


3ft Ice fishing rod set up that way, but I like a shorter leader... is the ultimate brushy stream fishing rig. You can get into some crazy tight places with a tiny pole, current pushes the bubble into eddys you normally cant get a fly into.

Stores are clearing out ice fishing gear, time to pick up cheap rods.

-DallanC


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Black marabou jig- floating rapalas- black and gold dot panther martins.
If you can't catch fish on either of those 3 - better go back to worms.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, jigs.

You may also consider trying the fly gear. Fun, challenging and rewarding.

.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help! I tried fly fishing once for a class in college. Easy 1 credit class. But I don't have all the gear or know how to keep it going. I just had a buddy of mine start his own fly fishing guide company so I'm hoping to have him hook me up!


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

It really depends on where you fish and what species of fish you are trying to catch. 

Trout/Kokanee 
Lakes & Reservoirs:
* Jake's spin-a-lure (1/4oz Gold, White, or Silver)
* Kastmaster (1/4oz Gold, Silver/Blue, Gold/Red, & other various colors)
* Spoons (Daredevil, Little Cleo & other brands) Red/White, Blue/Silver, Black/White & other various colors)
* Crankbaits (Lucky Craft, or Countdown Rapalas size 7-9) try to match the forage species - Brown or Rainbow trout, Silver or Gold.
* Fly and bubble

Rivers & Streams:
* Crankbaits (Floating Rapalas size 5-7) try to match the forge species - Brown or Rainbow trout, Chub, Shiner, Etc.
* Spinners size 2 (Bluefox, Panther Martin), smaller sizes for smaller streams
* Flies

Trolling:
* Dodger & Squid
* Pop-gear & lure or worm
* Lucky Craft crankbait

Bass: 
* Plastics (Senko, Tube Jigs, Worms and Curly Tailed Jigs) you can never have enough colors
* Crankbaits (Bomber, Rapala, Strike King) try to match forge species - Blue Gill, Perch, Shad, Etc.
* Spinner Baits

Pan Fish:
* Curly tailed jigs - in as many colors as possible
* Spinners size 0-1

Walleye:
The key is a slow presentation
* Curly tailed jigs
* Crankbaits
* Worm harness and Worm

This is by no means an exhaustive list, just some of my recommendations for starting out.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Blue fox spinners are good. I also like the old mepps spinners. Though, I am returning to my spin fishing roots on the Salmon River in Idaho. I order parts from Jann's Netcraft and make my own spinners. I make them to look like a mepps, or blue fox, and do it for less than a dollar/each. While fly fishing is certainly my top method, I do like fishing spinners for trout and panfish.


----------



## rideutah (Oct 21, 2014)

Honestly, my best success has been with a good old worm if still fishing, pop-gear and worm behind a boat, and a couple of lures I picked up on clearance from K-Mart years ago that seem to outfish every other lure I throw on for trolling, casting, etc. It's a spoon lure called a thunderbolt. I've caught fish with that about 2:1 over what others around me are using. Unfortunately it's a bit difficult to find in stores.


----------

